# Progressive insurance reviews?



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Does anyone here have Progressive as their insurance carrier? If so, what has been your experience with them? I'm considering them but wanted to hear how others who use them have been treated, if the claims process was decent and if they've been prompt/good customer service/fair, etc. 

Any insight is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

It’s the worst insurance company ever! Oh, and their commercials are super annoying!


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

I have had a commercial policy with Progressive for 5 years and they have been great.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The name .... oh ... the name.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

TobyD said:


> It’s the worst insurance company ever! Oh, and their commercials are super annoying!


Did you have an experience with them that was bad?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

losiglow said:


> Did you have an experience with them that was bad?


Yes


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have Progressive it's just like Geico. I had one claim I had to file with Progressive when some guy backed into me in a parking lot but I wasn't doing Uber. They handled everything quickly with the other guy's insurance. All of them suck IMO with their premiums based on where you live and not how you drive/history.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have had Progressive for years now, no issues at all. However I have not had any at fault accidents for them to process. I have been in a few not at fault accidents and I never notified my insurance company, the other parties insurance companies were always willing to just pay for my damages. Make life easier that way then dealing with the Florida No Fault headaches.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TobyD said:


> It’s the worst insurance company ever! Oh, and their commercials are super annoying!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I have had Progressive for years now, no issues at all. However I have not had any at fault accidents for them to process. I have been in a few not at fault accidents and I never notified my insurance company, the other parties insurance companies were always willing to just pay for my damages. Make life easier that way then dealing with the Florida No Fault headaches.


Any claims at fault or not at fault will always is never good. Claims history I think is kept up to 7-10 years in the insurance database. So, it gives them a reason to jack up your rates. Best to handle claims outside of insurance whenever possible.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Well, it doesn't seem bad enough to avoid them if the price is right. So far they're the best price but I'm still looking. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I filed a judgement in court and won . 
I canceled my policy and they charged my account for two months . 
Also they said if i used my insurance to repair a car that was hit in a accident hit and run. My premiums will go up .
Shit company. I now use AAA. Great company .Free tow service Home owners is better .


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

losiglow said:


> Well, it doesn't seem bad enough to avoid them if the price is right. So far they're the best price but I'm still looking. Thanks for the info.


Correction... they’re the lowest price. That doesn’t make them the best. Progressive is great in that way. They don’t cost a lot. Have an accident, and you’ll see why. Then you too will say “oh, that wasn’t the ‘best’ price, just the ‘lowest’ price.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Any claims at fault or not at fault will always is never good. Claims history I think is kept up to 7-10 years in the insurance database. So, it gives them a reason to jack up your rates. Best to handle claims outside of insurance whenever possible.


There is zero truth to your comment here in the USA. Every insurance company has access to a CLUE report which tells them which driver was at fault and which driver's insurance company took responsibility for paying the damages. I have a no fault accident on my record and my insurance was lowered on my last 2 renewals. Now I do agree that avoiding any accident if possible is always your best bet.


----------



## SocalEd (May 13, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> . I now use AAA. Great company .Free tow service Home owners is better .


Are you able to get ride-share coverage with AAA? They told me no. However they offer a third party ride-share insurance
with Kemper. Thx


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I might still go with them and hope I don't ever have to use them 

Not the best strategy but I really don't want to pay nearly double the price for something like State Farm or Allstate. 

How about Geico? Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## SocalEd (May 13, 2021)

losiglow said:


> I might still go with them and hope I don't ever have to use them
> 
> Not the best strategy but I really don't want to pay nearly double the price for something like State Farm or Allstate.
> 
> How about Geico? Anyone have experience with them?


I called Geico 3 times this week and they no longer offer RS coverage. ( I had to make sure I was given the right info) They mentioned too many claims etc.


----------

